# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  Malamh Cute نتمنى لك التوفيق في الدراسة

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تم تحويل المشرفة Malamh Cute 

الى رتبة مشرف متقاعد ..

لطلبها ذالك .. بسبب ظروف الدراسة ..

وندعوا لها التوفيق ..

وبإذن الله خيتي بس تتحسن ظروفك ..

نحن ننتظرك ..

كل المودة

----------


## نُون

مرحبا .. 

بالتوفيق عسولة ؛  :idea: 
الموهم المعدل فوووق .. "  :coool: 
و اللهِ متفائلة بجيلك << تعرفيني عجوز  :embarrest:  
<< ترى إن سمعت حاجة عن عمري على طول بتوقع إنو منك / صح  :bleh:  

مُوفقة بحقِ الآل ، و يآرب تشربينآ شربآت النجاح  :wavetowel2: << مآني مفجوعة بس انبسط و الله  :icon30: 

تشكرآآتي من قلب على عطائك الجزيل :)
سي يو قميلة ،  :rose:

----------


## ليلاس

*السسلام عليكم ..]*

*يعز علينا تخليك عن منصبك غناااتي ..*

*لكن الأهم درااستك ..*

*الله يوفقك يااا رب ..*

*كل الشكر لجهودك ..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> تم تحويل المشرفة Malamh Cute 
> 
> الى رتبة مشرف متقاعد ..
> 
> لطلبها ذلك.. بسبب ظروف الدراسة ..
> 
> وندعوا لها التوفيق ..
> ...



 
*مرآحب وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته ،،* 
*تسلم آخوي =D ..!* 
*وشكراً من البدآيه عشآن إنك عطيتني الثقه وخليتني مشرفه *  
*وإن شآء الله إني مآقصرت  ،،* 
*ربي يعطيك العافيه ..،* 
*تحيآتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> مرحبا ..
> 
> 
> بالتوفيق عسولة ؛ 
> الموهم المعدل فوووق .. " 
> و اللهِ متفائلة بجيلك << تعرفيني عجوز  
> << ترى إن سمعت حاجة عن عمري على طول بتوقع إنو منك / صح  
> 
> مُوفقة بحقِ الآل ، و يآرب تشربينآ شربآت النجاح << مآني مفجوعة بس انبسط و الله  
> ...



 

*مرآحب ،*

*القميله برآءه  =) ..،*

*ههههههه  إن شآء الله خير وإن شآء الله آعزمش شربآت النجآح يآحلوه ;)*

*نورتي واللهي ،،*

*والعفو مآسويت إلآ القليل :p ..,*

*ربي يعطيش الف عافيه ،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *السسلام عليكم ..]*
> 
> *يعز علينا تخليك عن منصبك غناااتي ..*
> 
> *لكن الأهم درااستك ..*
> 
> *الله يوفقك يااا رب ..*
> 
> *كل الشكر لجهودك ..*



 
*مرآحب وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته ،*

*تسلمي يآقميله على المرور :)* 

*وجميعاً إن شآء الله :p* 

*ربي يعطيش الف عافيه ،،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام والرحمه..*
*موفقه ميمووو بكل امور حياتكِ..*
*الدراسه اهم بس مو معناها تقطعينااا ..*
*ربي يوفقكِ بحق الآل غناااتي..*
*تقبلي تحياتي وسلامي..*

----------


## noor al hassan

الله يوفقش ملامح

----------


## أُخرىْ

آوه آوه ..مستعدة للدراسة وبقوة آشوف..

الله يوفقش حبوبة بدراستك وعقبال التخرج..

وحـتوحشينا  :amuse: 

بالتوفيق ياقمر

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه..*
> *موفقه ميمووو بكل امور حياتكِ..*
> *الدراسه اهم بس مو معناها تقطعينااا ..*
> *ربي يوفقكِ بحق الآل غناااتي..*
> *تقبلي تحياتي وسلامي..*



 
*مرآحب ،*

*شذوي تسلمي يآقميله =) ،،*

*ولآتخآفي بس آخلص هالإختبارآت وتسليم الوآجبآت بيكون جدولي آوكي وبكون متوآجده بشكل قميل :p إن شاء الله ،*

*وتسلمي يآقميله على الدعوآت القميله كمآن :P* 

*ربي يعطيش آلف عافيه ،*

*ونورتي ،*

*مآننحرمش يآحلوه =) ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> الله يوفقش ملامح



 
*مرآحب ،*

*تسلمي يآقميله =d ..!*

*نورتي ،*

*مآننحرمش =) ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> آوه آوه ..مستعدة للدراسة وبقوة آشوف..
> 
> الله يوفقش حبوبة بدراستك وعقبال التخرج..
> 
> وحـتوحشينا 
> 
> بالتوفيق ياقمر



 
*مرآحب ،*

*القميله بسووم منوره الموضوع :p* 

*آمم آي مستعده زين الحمدلله وإن شآء الله درجآتي تكون آوكي بعد زي مآآمبي =) ..،*

*وعقبآل مآآتخرج :p* 

*وبتوحشيني آكثر يآقميله آكيد بس بآكون متوآجده على قد مآآقدر إن شآء الله :) ،،*

*مآننحرمش يآحلوه ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## آهات حنونه

موفقه بأذن الله

بنتظار النتيجه الحلوه ...>>>ولاتنسين تعزمينا على التخرج ههههه

لك مكانتك الرائعه والمميزه بين اعضاء المنتدى

سلامي يسبق تحيـــاتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


الغالية ملامح....


كُنتِ ولازلتِ وستبقين فراشة المُنتدى المُتراقصة بقلب السطور.....


دعائي يحتضن روحك....وبقووة...


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## مضراوي

وعليكم السلام ..

الله يوفقك اختي ملآمح ..

وتجيبي اعلى الدرجات =) ..

والله يحسن ظروفك ..

تحياتي ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم ..

مرحبا 

يا عسل  با توفيق  في دراستك غناتي 

تحياتي وودي لك

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*نسئل الله لكي التوفيق  ابنتي* 

*بحق محمد وآله  الطيبين الطاهرين* 

*والدراسة  مهمة ويعطيكي العافية* 

*ولاتنسي  انه  لديك  هنا  ناس  اسئلي  عنهم* 

*بين الحين والاخر * 

*مع كل  تقدير  ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## MOONY

كروزتي
بتوحشيني أوي أوي
 بس الدراسه أهم الله يوفقكِ
وإن شاء الله تبشرينا بالنجاح
موفقه 
تحياتي

----------


## فرح

حبيبتي مــــلآمــــح ..
اسأل الله لك التوفيق والنجاااح
وربي يوفقك انتي وجميع الطلاب والطالبات
وياااربي اعلى الدرجااات وتفرحينا بنجاااحك غلاتوووو
وننتظرك حبيبتي تتغير الظرووف وترجعين كما كنتي 
المعذره لتووو رأيت الخبر  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
...
حليفك النجاح..
وسلاحك الأمل

موفقه يااارب
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*مرآحبـ ..*


*ملآمحـ غنآتوا*

*موفقة يآرب* 
*ربي يحقق لكـ كل أمآنيكـ :)*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

والله زعلت :sad2:  >>تو الناس :wacko:  
بس توني أشوف الخبر >>چا مخشوش هو :cool: 
لابس اني المنخشه

صدق زعلت كهي كهي كهي :closedeyes: 
ليــــــــــــــــــش التقاعد :sad2: 
لابس أهم شي دراستك غناتي 
 :niceday: 
يالله شدي الهمه وجيبي معدل :coool: 
وناس تبغى عصير وناس تبغى كيك  :walla: 
حلاوة التخرج ها  :toung:

----------

